# displays in Utah?



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm looking for displays, Ogden to SLC, hoping to do a drive around next weekend. any suggestions ?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The only one I can think of is Raven Manor..

www.ravenmanor.com


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

bb88-

Try taking a look at http://groups.google.com/group/rocky-mt-gathering/topics

The Rocky Mountain Gathering is the group of Utah, Idaho, Colorado etc haunters that share ideas, and often post links to their own haunts.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> The only one I can think of is Raven Manor..
> 
> www.ravenmanor.com


   
I didnt know Raven Manor was in Utah, I need to find out where exactly they are, id love to stop by and check out it out, they are one of my favorites, I still cant believe they are local!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

bb88 said:


> I'm looking for displays, Ogden to SLC, hoping to do a drive around next weekend. any suggestions ?


I have a yard display up, your welcome to drive by, ill turn the lights on if I know your comming, PM me for address if interested, im in the Herriman/Riverton area.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

This guy is a little further south in Provo. http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/index.html
I used to live in Salt Lake during the early '80s but I hear the valley is now carpeted with new developments. I would love to check out the Miller Motorsports park in Tooele.


----------



## bb88 (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the tips! looks like most of them are further south than I planned maybe I'll wait a couple weeks and wander down that way


----------

